# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sint Franciscus Gasthuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sint Franciscus Gasthuis
Kleiweg 500
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Sint Franciscus Gasthuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sint Franciscus Gasthuis.*

----------

